# Engagement present



## Wildpitch28 (Mar 29, 2021)

I just picked this up for my fiancée and I, can the Schwinn experts out there tell me what I got?


----------



## tacochris (Mar 29, 2021)

*deleted*


----------



## Wildpitch28 (Mar 29, 2021)

Second picture is the complete bike and the 3rd. is the front badge, I can Zoom in on anything else if it's helpful in identifying


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 29, 2021)

I dont think thats the serial number. WPD, W Police Department xxxxxx.

Look on the right side head tube or left rear dropout.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2021)

Schwinn Twinn.
My wife and I used to ride one of those down by the seashore.
But, it eventually became a convenient place to store the extension ladder.
One day, a coworker mentioned how he would like to get a tandem bicycle for he and his wife to ride, so I set them up.
As far as I know, that bike is now providing him with a convenient place to store his extension ladder. Lol!
But, it was fun for awhile.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 29, 2021)

So...rent or borrow a tandem.  Got it.  LOL


----------



## sworley (Mar 29, 2021)

The words "engagement" and " tandem" scare me. At least if you actually care about your fiance. 

My wife and I had a decently high-end road bike tandem and that lasted about 20 miles. We sold it and never looked back. There's a reason Comotion (a historically tandem-specific manufacturer) also sells conventional bikes! 

All joking aside, good luck and have fun! Looks to be a late 1960s to early 70s Schwinn Twinn.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 29, 2021)

From what I've seen, there's a reason these are often referred to as "A bicycle built for Divorce". If pilot & stoker are on the same page they are a blast. If they are not working together, it will be apparent very early in the ride and will end early....


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 29, 2021)

Fastest way to a divorce....is what you got.... LoL


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2021)

I had one a long time ago. My wife got on it...we went around the block...she got off and said "That's enough. I feel like a circus clown". I sold it the following week.


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 29, 2021)

WHY!!! A nice dinner and movie is worth more than that Twinn.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 29, 2021)

You guys slay me with the tandem humor.....  Ive had many opportunities to buy one and always kindly said no and moved along.  Ive rowed a canoe with my wife before and nearly steered it into rocks....tandem sounds like a real argument-starter.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 29, 2021)

Had one few years ago and we rode it a few times, was fun, just way too big to store it! Was funny when we would pull into the farmers market with it and our dog trailer behind it with our 100lb Lab in it! People tripped out..


----------



## Wildpitch28 (Mar 29, 2021)

Tough crowd here, we're an adventurous couple with a sensible side, we'll see how it goes. Beyond that I did find the actual serial number and decoded it to be a 1971 Schwinn Twinn in Sierra Brown. Tires are holding air and everything moves, I need to replace one chain for sure but over all I think she needs a good cleaning and lubing and will be testing her out in no time.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 29, 2021)

I've said this before, but I think the fun is in the mastery of riding it with another person.  It's challenging.  I like stuff like that but my SO didn't so I sold mine too.  Have fun with it and if it doesn't work for ya, there always seems to be a buyer for them .


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 29, 2021)

@Wildpitch28 you could always turn it into a custom stretch if it doesn't work out for 2 riding. Space would be my main thing but I don't usually have to worry about thieves out in my little bit of country. Besides there's cameras & guns. Lol Smile for the Click!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 29, 2021)

Yup,all tandems are is a guaranteed argument with the wife.i parted mine out and gave the frame to the thrift shop.i didnt want it to find its way back or take anyone else on a miserable ride.lol!


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 29, 2021)

They can be fun if you are on the front by yourself.  Haha.  Fun thread here:








						The Schwinn I hate. | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Back in the spring of 2015 my wife [pictured above] got a call from her friend that they were about to toss out a bike that they had bought back in 1973. It was a Schwinn tandem. The wife said, "I'll send my husband over to get it. We'd love to have it." I said,  "I DON"T WANT NO STINKEN TANDEM...




					thecabe.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 29, 2021)

I had a tandem as a kid along with lots of other bikes. I rode it all over by myself it did wicked skids, the tail end would come way around if you had the room. They do take some cooperation and will test you for sure. I had a buddy who was a monster I would just rest my feet on the pedals he would do all the work. It had a set of  8 point deer antlers mounted on the front rack, I thought I was Boss Hog haha.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 29, 2021)

My Ex and I rented one to ride around Mackinac Island. The first curve we came to and I leaned the bike into the curve, she let out a shriek. She had no idea how to lean from the back seat.  We took the bike back with 50 minutes remaining on our hours rental.  Never again.  I don’t think that caused the divorce, but if I would have insisted on keeping the bike for the full hour, I would have been hitchhiking home. Good luck to the both of you. May your path to happiness never have any curves in in it.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2021)

Way back in time I found a new playmate as a wee lad at a local bike & wife swap and we've been together for 60 + years. I decided to get a Twinn Deluxe a few years back and it took very little to make it rideable. After installing a set of new tires and a cleaning my playmate and I rode it around the back yard for hours on end..........naked, and we had a blast doing figure 8's around the orange trees.  

With patients, practice and a little coordinating (by texting) you just might enjoy the ride.   To be on the safe side, I'd replace the front brake pads with a set of Kool Stop pads and make sure the rim walls are clean and the brake cable is in good condition. Have fun!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 30, 2021)

My GF just wanted me too tell everyone that we did have lot's of fun on it and it was just a bitch to store! There's a couple that rode by my house about a year ago and I yelled hey, what's the fastest way to a divorce, then said by a tandom! Well outa the blue they rode by yesterday and the girl yelled, hey we're still married and ride it twice a week, so........ funny sh*t!!!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 30, 2021)

I think you two will have lots of fun. At the very least it will be a good learning experience, and hopefully lead to many great adventures. 
Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Wildpitch28 said:


> Tough crowd here, we're an adventurous couple with a sensible side, we'll see how it goes. Beyond that I did find the actual serial number and decoded it to be a 1971 Schwinn Twinn in Sierra Brown. Tires are holding air and everything moves, I need to replace one chain for sure but over all I think she needs a good cleaning and lubing and will be testing her out in no time.



Waiting to see how your tandem story ends! V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 31, 2021)

Wildpitch28 said:


> I just picked this up for my fiancée and I, can the Schwinn experts out there tell me what I got?
> 
> View attachment 1381974
> 
> ...



You have a divorce cycle! Hahahaha!
I have several. That’s why I’m divorced!
Just being funny!
Tandems are special and lots of fun, especially if you bicycle camp.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2021)

We ride our tandem sometimes, when Sweetie wants to.
We have done 30 miles with a "Lunch Stop" in the middle.
She's great! Doesn't want to ride with me any other way, but on the tandem.:eek:
We have a good time knowing each others strengths and weaknesses and tendencies.
Just enjoy the ride.




We just celebrated 33 years married, March 18.
A true saint she is.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 31, 2021)

She's found out that your strength is being able to pedal both of you around, and your weakness shows up in your legs after peddling both of you for 30 miles.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 31, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> We ride our tandem sometimes, when Sweetie wants to.
> We have done 30 miles with a "Lunch Stop" in the middle.
> She's great! Doesn't want to ride with me any other way, but on the tandem.:eek:
> We have a good time knowing each others strengths and weaknesses and tendencies.
> ...



Every couple, considering marriage, should use a tandem bicycle as a test of how solid their relationship is!


----------



## fattyre (Apr 1, 2021)

Geez what a bunch of meanies on here...  Way to welcome a newbie.


I have a Schwinn Twinn myself and my wife and I love it!  Never had any arguments because of it.  In fact it’s been a great date night option in the summer.   One thing I will agree on though is they are a pita to store.  Hanging upside down in the rafters works best for me, but it’s definitely a chore to store it that way. Also we have found coaster brake ones to be the easiest to ride. The 5 speeds leave a lot to be desired as far as ease of shifting and drivetrain noise.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 1, 2021)

fattyre said:


> Geez what a bunch of meanies on here...  Way to welcome a newbie.
> 
> 
> I have a Schwinn Twinn myself and my wife and I love it!  Never had any arguments because of it.  In fact it’s been a great date night option in the summer.   One thing I will agree on though is they are a pita to store.  Hanging upside down in the rafters works best for me, but it’s definitely a chore to store it that way. Also we have found coaster brake ones to be the easiest to ride. The 5 speeds leave a lot to be desired as far as ease of shifting and drivetrain noise.



Gotta break newbies in & make sure they end up with thick skin if they don't have some!


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't let the old naysayers get you down, we are all just old and bitter and twisted, lol.  A Schwinn Twinn Tandem can be great fun for a young couple.  Looks like maybe 1980s era replacement seats have already been put on, and the front seat post is bent from a heavy rider, or someone with long legs who intentionally bent it back.  Read up on how best to restore this bike, paint and chrome, etc and you will have a lot of fun together.  You can do all the cosmetics yourself and let a bike shop do the mechanicals if you like, there isn't a lot to them mechanically.  Buy some light "four-ought" 0000 steel wood and WD-40 and scrub the paint and fenders lightly and it will surprise you how much luster comes back.  Be advised that brakes are very important and a lot of older tandems have bent front forks (easily replaced) from not being able to stop in time and hitting a car's rear bumper.  You should replace the chains with new chains for safety reasons, a broken chain will cause a wreck because you will not have a rear brake and may loose balance or footing when the chain snaps.  Yours has a coaster brake and a front side-pull caliper, which is less than ideal but adequate for light use.  Don't ride this down any big hills, just don't.  Find a nice flat paved bike trail like around a lake or at the beach.  The front rider is called the Captain and the rear is called the Stoker.  Ride it as the solo Captain alone for a while to get used to it before you add the Stoker, and be clear and kind with instructions and you will be fine.  Always keep in mind it takes twice as long to stop as you think you have twice the inertia to combat.  And good luck with the divorce.  I mean the wedding!  They make classic props for engagement photos.  They are hard to store and transport but that's a problem for those who have too many bikes, not those who have just a few.  In a few years your children can be riding on the back.  This is a fairly common model so don't feel bad if you decide to modify or upgrade it, although yours is clearly in mostly original condition.  I can guarantee you will get your money's worth of enjoyment from it if you have the capacity for work, fun and cooperation.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Gotta break newbies in & make sure they end up with thick skin if they don't have some!


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 1, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 1383602



Am I fixing to get spanked or whooped with the ban stick? Lol it was a joke


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 1, 2021)

No harm done, it's a right of passage into the Cabe, they did it to me, it's all in fun.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 1, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Am I fixing to get spanked or whooped with the ban stick? Lol it was a joke


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 1, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> View attachment 1383634



Don't hurt your neck; you'll end up


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 1, 2021)

Might throw off your balance & or get you a dui on the bicycles


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 1, 2021)

Hopefully @Wildpitch28 will see these warnings and devise a plan to deal with unsavory characteristics before they happen. If you are informed you won't be surprised/frustrated when things happen unexpectedly. Just laugh them off, learn and get back on the horse! Good relationship building exercise. I'm sure they'll be pros soon.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 1, 2021)

I love my tandems.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 1, 2021)

If you live in an area where you ride on flat terrain, it might very well be a fun bike for the wife and you. Tandems have special mechanical requirements beyond a normal bike, especially if you are operating them at higher speeds or on hilly terrain. They require a good set of brakes, and probably a geared transmission of some sort if you have to deal with substantial hills at all.

But if you leave near the shore or a flat area, that tandem you listed could work out just fine. It would be even nicer if she helped you fix it up as a joint project. Maybe she will enjoy that in addition to riding it with you.

Don't be discouraged by bitter, old, divorced hoarders. If the tandem is your idea of a good project and the finacee wants to join in, then it's great.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 1, 2021)

what kind of strange relationships are you guys involved in where a bicycle will lead to fights and divorce? I can't even imagine how that conversation would start.  back when I was young and handsome I can remember tandems on Century rides and some of you can't make it 20 minutes.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m planning to build this EV trailer, to help push my tandems and use it for hauling things from the hardware store, plant nursery and grocery store. Perfect for bicycle camping, too.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 2, 2021)

Correlated to this topic. 6-7 years ago I bought a trailer able 26' sailboat and wife had no problems. I'd envisioned we'd learn how and go sailing together, fun times, etc. blah, blah, yadda, yadda.

However, in my delusion, I neglected to apply the female factor and 1st mate concept to the dream.
The boat has never moved an inch from the happy day she and I brought it home.


Disclaimer: Ladies, U perfectly welcome to call it 'The male factor' as, I'm good wit dat too.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 2, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Correlated to this topic. 6-7 years ago I bought a trailer able 26' sailboat and wife had no problems. I'd envisioned we'd learn how and go sailing together, fun times, etc. blah, blah, yadda, yadda.
> 
> However, in my delusion, I neglected to apply the female factor and 1st mate concept to the dream.
> The boat has never moved an inch from the happy day she and I brought it home.



Show us your sailboat


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 3, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Show us your sailboat



No photos so, use your imagination. U find a 30 year old Tandem at yard sale, that was at least taken care of until about 5 year ago and then left out. Not dead, far from it but, where's the love?


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 3, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> No photos so, use your imagination. U find a 30 year old Tandem at yard sale, that was at least taken care of until about 5 year ago and then left out. Not dead, far from it but, where's the love?



The only tandem I have was poorly home made from a Rollfast cantilever & who knows what girls bike. I think they would make a Great stretch chopper with some changes & If you Really have a woman who will sync with you riding they could be worth the space they take up! I however, am single so more so lean to the stretch more so


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 3, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> The only tandem I have was poorly home made from a Rollfast cantilever & who knows what girls bike. I think they would make a Great stretch chopper with some changes & If you Really have a woman who will sync with you riding they could be worth the space they take up! I however, am single so more so lean to the stretch more so



Like a bike, a boat needs to be; not just setting around. Covered or stored but 26' is a stretch  to do either. At least, U gotta be polishing em every 6 months, Airing and rolling trailer tires. If ya let em go, like; if you leave a bike out for 5 years, or rather, what you can see often enough are Tandems that got kicked out of the garage and sat exposed to the elements; ain't a pretty sight. Least the flowers wilt, when the honeymoon is over, Ya gotta give em some love. .


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 3, 2021)

@Wildpitch28 You've got it now, give it a try and let us know how it goes.. We have 2 tandems, a blue 67 Schwinn Twinn with a 5-speed, and an old black coaster brake tandem that might be a Huffy that we've had for 25 years. The kids mostly rode that one, but it's buried in the shed now. 

 We've been married going on 30 years, and when we do ride we've done Ok. They are fun on occasion, and admittedly we don't ride ours often. You'll have to decide after trying it, but you and your wife should try for sure. 

They are a pain to store though, so hopefully you have room. And it might be a good idea to ride it by yourself at first to get used to steering the thing, it's a bit like a bus. And I agree with the advice on sticking to trails or flat quiet neighborhood streets.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 3, 2021)

I’m a glutton for punishment! LOL!
I have 4 tandems.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 3, 2021)

We have two.  These are the suggested rules.
1) You must take a turn as the back stroker so you see and feel what the wife experiences.  My wife closes her eyes.  One couple rode a middle weight across the United States in1948 with a three speed.  The wife on the back saw nothing.
2) A child is Okay but they must hang on.
3) Show her how to use the brakes but then they are on all the time.
4) Tell her that all liberated women love to ride in the back and show their courage.
5). Promise her a new car if she lasts for more than a minute. 
6) "I won't get two miles ahead of you.  I'll be right here." 
7) I put a two speed kickback gear on mine so I could at least go over toothpicks in the road.  Up hill, even in flat Illinois, is a drama for a guy whose wife is weak in the legs.  I am 76.
8). You are more of a man than these candy a_ _ es that are teasing you.  Lots of wine in the wife before her first ride.  Make sure that it gets filmed.
9)  In a park in Chicago, volunteers take blind people for tandem rides.  The only sport blind people can enter is stroker on a tandem.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 4, 2021)

The secret to getting a feel for the tandem is to each ride and get used to it, without a rear stoker, then learn tapping signals for operations. The stoker position rear handlebars mirror or helmet mirror is a must.
Giovanni


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 5, 2021)

There's also some fascinating studies about how tandem cycling is beneficial for patients suffering from Parkinson's disease.  Apparently the "forced exercise" aspect of acting as a stoker who keeps up a pace with the Captain makes the brain manage it's dopamine levels better than exercise at a voluntary pace does.  The effect was discovered when a doctor went on a cross country ride with a Parkinson's patient and each night her postcards home showed more and more legible handwriting.  After this observation, studies were made that proved the effect often improves people 30-40% if they keep it up on a regular basis.  Patients report feeling tired from the forced exercise but much better feeling and performing both mentally and physically.


----------



## BuckeyeMom (Apr 26, 2021)

I have THREE of these old Schwinn Twinns!  My adult daughters & their hubbies think they're a blast riding them around the Lake Erie area.


----------



## BuckeyeMom (May 1, 2021)

We LOVE our Schwinn Twinns.  When I say we, I mean me, my adult daughters & sons in law.  My hubby won't have anything to do with them (bah humbug).


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 1, 2021)

BuckeyeMom said:


> We LOVE our Schwinn Twinns.  When I say we, I mean me, my adult daughters & sons in law.  My hubby won't have anything to do with them (bah humbug).




Love the yellow


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 1, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Gotta break newbies in & make sure they end up with thick skin if they don't have some!



Hahahaha!
I had to call suicide prevention hotline, when I first joined the online forum!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 1, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Hahahaha!
> I had to call suicide prevention hotline, when I first joined the online forum!



Trust me; I have Never called them but it's a Good thing they're there. We either need people who accept us as we are & care now days or at least have some compassion.  Partly why I like this hobby too; not everyone agrees or likes the same things etc but you have some great people here that may not actually know you but genuinely care & then you have the uptight holier than thou types  . I'm jus' a Joker & pot stirrer


----------



## Superman1984 (May 1, 2021)

@rustjunkie see it was a joke on my part &(hopefully) on Giovanni's too but we have made a Lifer for the hobby. Nothing wrong with a little thick skin. Lol


----------



## Jeff54 (May 2, 2021)

BuckeyeMom said:


> We LOVE our Schwinn Twinns.  When I say we, I mean me, my adult daughters & sons in law.  My hubby won't have anything to do with them (bah humbug).



[Humor] Apparently, your hubby is smart and knows the tricks well enough that, he loves you too much to mess with a good thing. Which begs the question: What U got against your sons in-law?


----------



## BuckeyeMom (May 5, 2021)

New sons in law still want to impress the fam haha.  They may defect tandem riding in due time.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 5, 2021)

BuckeyeMom said:


> New sons in law still want to impress the fam haha.  They may defect tandem riding in due time.



Well, at least U can enjoy their state of half crazed delusion, for the time being. That is, if the cops don't catch em first and brake no _break-up_ when your girls hit em in the dark, eh ah, blind-side em. .


----------

